# pink salt



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

I decided to take a full brisket and put in a brine to make a pastrami.
I was following a recipe for the brine and it seem like he was putting a lot of pink salt in. 
The pink salt bag says 1 tsp for 5lb of meat. Is this for dry brine or even for wet because i put in like 7 tsp for a gallon of water.
Appreciate any pointers from anyone.

I was using Chuds bbq recipe.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

You are fine. 
the 1tsp per 5 pounds is correct.
The standard brine around here is 1Tbs per gallon water. You are pretty close to same. And are safe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2021)

1tsp for 5 pounds is for a Dry Rub or in Sausage. For Brine curing add 0.25% of the total weight of the Meat and Water. Pops Brine uses 1Tbs per Gallon water, other sources recommend 2Tbs. The amount you used is fine. But get yourself a Gram scale and go by weights for accuracy and repeatability...JJ


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> 1tsp for 5 pounds is for a Dry Rub or in Sausage. For Brine curing add 0.25% of the total weight of the Meat and Water. Pops Brine uses 1Tbs per Gallon water, other sources recommend 2Tbs. The amount you used is fine. But get yourself a Gram scale and go by weights for accuracy and repeatability...JJ


this is what chuds bbq says,
" Brine: 1 Gallon Water 350g salt 350 brown sugar 42g pink salt " that seems like alot?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2021)

That would add twice the amount of cure need in you were soaking a 10 pound Brisket in that brine. Total of about 0.5% cure. Not Toxic but not needed either...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2021)

That would also be 4% Salt in the meat! THAT'S A SALT LICK NOT PASTRAMI!
You need to forget that recipe and anything else on the site!...JJ


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> this is what chuds bbq says,
> " Brine: 1 Gallon Water 350g salt 350 brown sugar 42g pink salt " that seems like alot?


If we do an equilibrium brine, 
Water weighs 8.33 pound per gallon so, let’s say you have a 15# packer brisket,
8.33 + 15 = 23.33 pounds convert that to grams,
23.33 x 454 = 10591.82g total meat and water.

So let’s do 2% salt and 2% sugar,
10591.82 x 0.02= 211.83 grams Salt.
Sugar same at 211.83 grams.
Cure #1 we would go 10591.82 x 0.0025 = 26.47g
This gives us 156ppm available.

There are also calculators for this that are plug and play.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2021)

i use pops brine which calls for 1 heaping tablespoon of cure, his brine is on the low end of recommended use. but it's easier for me rather then weighing everything, i determined (or was told)  years ago that i'm not the sharpest knive in the drawer.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> If we do an equilibrium brine,
> Water weighs 8.33 pound per gallon so, let’s say you have a 15# packer brisket,
> 8.33 + 15 = 23.33 pounds convert that to grams,
> 23.33 x 454 = 10591.82g total meat and water.
> ...


how long would you leave the in brine? Im thinking 10 days? 
also i think i around that 26 grams, i did in tsp so idk forsure.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> how long would you leave the in brine? Im thinking 10 days?
> also i think i around that 26 grams, i did in tsp so idk forsure.


If you use equilibrium brine, 10 days would be minimum and I would lean towards 2 weeks. The nice thing about EQ curing is that even if you left it in brine for a full month, you would not be over salty or over cured. The meat comes to balance with the brine. That’s why we make the brine with the percentages we want to end up with in final product.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> If you use equilibrium brine, 10 days would be minimum and I would lean towards 2 weeks. The nice thing about EQ curing is that even if you left it in brine for a full month, you would not be over salty or over cured. The meat comes to balance with the brine. That’s why we make the brine with the percentages we want to end up with in final product.


i put my meat in yesterday, should i empty it out and do the eq brine? or just use the one i did already?
aka  Brine: 1 Gallon Water 350g salt 350 brown sugar 42g pink salt "  (i did a little less salt and like i said earlier around 7 tsp if cure salt)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> i put my meat in yesterday, should i empty it out and do the eq brine? or just use the one i did already?
> aka  Brine: 1 Gallon Water 350g salt 350 brown sugar 42g pink salt "  (i did a little less salt and like i said earlier around 7 tsp if cure salt)


You are fine with what you have from a safety stand point. Will be a bit on the salty side though.
Question, how much does the brisket weigh?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 16, 2021)

I would increase the water to 2 gallons to get it closer to a Pop's brine concentration.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> You are fine with what you have from a safety stand point. Will be a bit on the salty side though.
> Question, how much does the brisket weigh?


10lb, i do plan on soaking in water after brine to get some of the salt out. probably over night.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> 10lb, i do plan on soaking in water after brine to get some of the salt out. probably over night.


Probably be a good idea. To lower salt in meat it’s best to change water every couple hours. Over the course of a full day should help a bunch.  I would pull it from the brine at 8-10 days.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Probably be a good idea. To lower salt in meat it’s best to change water every couple hours. Over the course of a full day should help a bunch.  I would pull it from the brine at 8-10 days.


thanks so much for your help. This is why this forum rocks!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I would increase the water to 2 gallons to get it closer to a Pop's brine concentration.


This would help for sure. Get the salt down to about 3% cure would still be ok as well.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 16, 2021)

7 teaspoons of Cure #1  is 2.375 tablespoons in 1 gallon of water.  This is a little hotter than mid-range of the acceptable amount, so you are good.  Using an 'equilibrium brine' gives you hands down, the most control over the amount of Cure #1 and the percentage of salt.

But.... brines like Pop's Brine are what I refer to as 'universal brine' because although you don't run through the equilibrium math each time, the amount of Cure #1 has *proven* to be adequate in a number of scenario's.  If you visit with enough people familiar with curing.... the range Cure #1 in 1 gallon of water is from a heaping tablespoon to 3 tablespoons.  You will see an upper limit around 4 tablespoons, but now parts-per-million come into play.  The variables in a 'universal brine' are the salt amount and the aromatics you like.

13 days ago I mixed a wet corning brine for a chuck roast, and I used 1.5 tablespoons of Cure #1 in 1 gallon of water and beer.  I did add plenty of additional corning spices.  Tomorrow I'll use my pastrami rub and turn the corned beef into pastrami.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> this is what chuds bbq says,


Call Chuds . Tell them it's over. You found somebody new .


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> This would help for sure. Get the salt down to about 3% cure would still be ok as well.


i added roughly half gallon more, no more room for more.
Weird fact though this pick salt is 6.75 sodium nitrite compared to most at 6.25
Modernist Pantry Store -Amazon.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> i added roughly half gallon more, no more room for more.
> Weird fact though this pick salt is 6.75 sodium nitrite compared to most at 6.25
> Modernist Pantry Store -Amazon.


Lol.
I don’t know how you found that store, specifically, but Prague powder #1 is 6.25% nitrite. It’s a proprietary blending. What I read there was most likely a misprint. Either way you are still fine.
I would suggest in the future, to source the cure #1 from The Sausage Maker, or from Butcher Packer. There you also find plenty of other needful things. The Butchers Pantry is another source.

With the high salt concentration of your brine, I think I would pull the meat at 8 days. You are working with pretty high salt concentration for palatability. Plus the high salt speeds up the curing process.

Next time do an EQ dry brine (what I do) or the EQ wet brine, you will enjoy the next one much more. This one will be fine, but salty. You are in the learning curve. We have all been there. It gets much easier and better the more you do this.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Lol.
> I don’t know how you found that store, specifically, but Prague powder #1 is 6.25% nitrite. It’s a proprietary blending. What I read there was most likely a misprint. Either way you are still fine.
> I would suggest in the future, to source the cure #1 from The Sausage Maker, or from Butcher Packer. There you also find plenty of other needful things. The Butchers Pantry is another source.
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate the help. 
Will update in week I guess...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 16, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> Thanks, appreciate the help.
> Will update in week I guess...


Please do! I will be very interested in the results. We all here at SMF are always ready and happy to help you.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 17, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> i added roughly half gallon more, no more room for more.
> Weird fact though this pick salt is 6.75 sodium nitrite compared to most at 6.25
> Modernist Pantry Store -Amazon.


Sorry I wasn't clearer.
My way was to dump out all the brine into a separate container and dilute by half.  Add 1 gallon back to your cure container and insert brisket.  This drops the salt and nitrite levels back to working conditions.
I am not a salt lover.  Usually go for 1.5%.  This lower salt level means I need to triple my cure time


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Please do! I will be very interested in the results. We all here at SMF are always ready and happy to help you.


Just took out brine.
It seems the brine is sticky. Is that normal?


SmokinEdge said:


> Please do! I will be very interested in the results. We all here at SMF are always ready and happy to help you.


Hey, just took out of brine.
Is the brine supposed to be sticky and gooyie?


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2021)

The term is 'ropy brine' and I've never had it happen, but this thread had a good discussion about it. 






						Ropy brine
					

I mixed up a gal of pops brine on Dec 3rd. for a boneless pork but. I started with a clean food grade bucket with lid. I actually washed it twice.   Yesterday when I went to give the ham its morning stirring,  I noticed a little bit of slime... today it was much worse.  I removed the ham, and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 26, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> The term is 'ropy brine' and I've never had it happen, but this thread had a good discussion about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems it's from brown sugar?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 26, 2021)

That’s ropy brine. It’s not a problem. And yes the sugar is what causes it. How long were you in brine, and what temperature?


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 26, 2021)

10 


SmokinEdge said:


> That’s ropy brine. It’s not a problem. And yes the sugar is what causes it. How long were you in brine, and what temperature?





SmokinEdge said:


> That’s ropy brine. It’s not a problem. And yes the sugar is what causes it. How long were you in brine, and what temperature?


ten days in the fridge.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 26, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> 10
> 
> 
> ten days in the fridge.


Out of curiosity, what is the actual temp of your fridge?  I like to put a glass of water in the fridge, and measure the temp of that, then compare it to the air temp.   I cure meats in my beer fridge, and I like cold beer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

Curing should be carried out at a temperature *between 35°F and 40°F.* The lower temperature is set for the purpose of ensuring cure penetration and the upper temperature is set to limit microbial growth (PHS/FDA 2001).



			Curing and Smoking Meats for Home Food Preservation
		

.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 26, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> 10
> 
> 
> ten days in the fridge.


What is the temp in the “fridge”?


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 27, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> What is the temp in the “fridge”?


38


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 27, 2021)

My cure fridge is an older top freezer unit.
I measured the temp at the lower level thinking it was colder.  Should have measured at the upper levels.
Discovered I can freeze items in the upper levels while the lower lever holds at 36°
Guess where I've been putting my dry cure?
Wet Cure goes on the lowest level.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 29, 2021)

cooking the briskett what temp should i take it to?


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Please do! I will be very interested in the results. We all here at SMF are always ready and happy to help you.


are we sure its safe to eat? 
I just smoked it and i would be lying if i would say im not a little nervous.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> are we sure its safe to eat?
> I just smoked it and i would be lying if i would say im not a little nervous.


I’d take a bite. Not sure how the salt will taste but it is safe. Next time you need to conspire here on the forum for a recipe that will have a predictable out come flavor wise, but it’s safe. Let me know what the flavor profile is.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

What was the final internal temp?


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’d take a bite. Not sure how the salt will taste but it is safe. Next time you need to conspire here on the forum for a recipe that will have a predictable out come flavor wise, but it’s safe. Let me know what the flavor profile is.


ill post a pic soon, btw u were right it was a typo its 6.25.
Also is it safe or border line safe? 
What reciept do you use if i may ask?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> ill post a pic soon, btw u were right it was a typo its 6.25.
> Also is it safe or border line safe?
> What reciept do you use if i may ask?


About 4 Table spoons cure #1 per gallon of water is deemed safe in brine by the USDA. (3.84oz) This is maximum. This is just way more than is needed. I usually don’t brine, I dry cure, but when I brine, I use the 1tsp per 5 pounds but add the water weight (8.33 lbs per gallon) and the meat weight. This is equilibrium brining. I add salt and sugar as a percentage to the total weight.

Give me a scenario and I’ll gladly give you a recipe.
You are safe and good to go. No worries.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> About 4 Table spoons cure #1 per gallon of water is deemed safe in brine by the USDA. (3.84oz) This is maximum. This is just way more than is needed. I usually don’t brine, I dry cure, but when I brine, I use the 1tsp per 5 pounds but add the water weight (8.33 lbs per gallon) and the meat weight. This is equilibrium brining. I add salt and sugar as a percentage to the total weight.
> 
> Give me a scenario and I’ll gladly give you a recipe.
> You are safe and good to go. No worries.


Not salty at all, I guess soaking it for 24 hrs worked.
Weird taste though can't put my finger on it though


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> Not salty at all, I guess soaking it for 24 hrs worked.
> Weird taste though can't put my finger on it though


That looks great. Delicious in fact.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

It will taste better in the morning. Not unusual to let these cured products rest a week or so to let the seasonings and smoke move and settle. Enjoy it.


----------



## cleanbbqdave (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> It will taste better in the morning. Not unusual to let these cured products rest a week or so to let the seasonings and smoke move and settle. Enjoy it.


Thanks for help.  I maybe watered it down to much. No salt coming through.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2021)

cleanbbqdave said:


> Thanks for help.  I maybe watered it down to much. No salt coming through.


For you this is a learning curve. What is salty to me, may be spot on for you. What is the most perfect pastrami that you made, may be under or over my preference. We only try to help you get to your happy spot safely. From there you can adjust to your flavor preferences. Again, you started with a wild crazy recipe, and we only are trying to tame it so it’s not only  safe but palatable.

I’m glad we curved the salt and got the cure in line. By all means do this again, but with a different approach.


----------



## Halliessed (Feb 17, 2022)

cleanbbqdave said:


> I decided to take a full brisket and put in a brine to make a pastrami.
> I was following a recipe for the brine and it seem like he was putting a lot of pink salt in.
> The pink salt bag says 1 tsp for 5lb of meat. Is this for dry brine or even for wet because i put in like 7 tsp for a gallon of water.
> Appreciate any pointers from anyone.
> ...


have you tried to use a Himalayan salt block
in https://sunvalleysalt.com/pages/himalayan-salt-blocks-for-cooking


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 17, 2022)

Halliessed said:


> have you tried to use a Himalayan salt block
> in https://sunvalleysalt.com/pages/himalayan-salt-blocks-for-cooking


Himalayan pink salt is not curing salt, it’s just salt. When they say here “pink salt” they mean cure #1 which is 6.25% nitrite and 93.75% pure salt. This is a proprietary blending process and can be called Prague Powder #1, DQ cure salt or just Cure #1. Not at all the same as pink Himalayan salt.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome to Smoking Meat Forum (SMF)

Great info from 

 SmokinEdge


I'll try help with a visual to discern between Himalayan pink salt and the pink salt (cure#1, etc.) that is core discussion of this thread.
You are familiar with the mottled colors of Himalayan salts in crushed or block form?
This is cure#1 (6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt) that has an artificial pink colorant added. The pink is uniform through the mix





Image from The Sausage Maker website



Halliessed said:


> have you tried to use a Himalayan salt block
> in https://sunvalleysalt.com/pages/himalayan-salt-blocks-for-cooking


I was given 2 large salt blocks years ago but haven't tried them yet.
I've read they are great for short time curing meats that use only salt and not sodium nitrite.  That is not a 15# brisket realm.
Read more in the link you posted. 

Please post more and ask questions.  Lots of great help on this forum.


----------



## bulelwa dreyer (Feb 28, 2022)

Halliessed said:


> have you tried to use a Himalayan salt block
> in https://sunvalleysalt.com/pages/himalayan-salt-blocks-for-cooking




I got a Himalayan salt block and just used it once. Its just a waste of time


----------

